#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > دانلود: فیلم آموزشی نصب اوراکل 11 به زبان فارسی

## nekooee

*فیلم آموزشی نصب اوراکل 11 به زبان فارسی
*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*COSAR*,*morteza k*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

